# ISO advice using electric smoker



## HICKSON8855 (Apr 22, 2012)

just bought a electric smoker from canadian tire.  its a cuisinart.  Have not smoked anything in it yet and do not have experience.  Was wanting to cook a pork butt.  wondering if you have to keep adding chips while you cook and if so how often?


----------



## Josie1945 (Apr 22, 2012)

I can't answer your question about the smoker.
 But wanted to say Welcome To DC!!!

Josie


----------



## FrankZ (Apr 22, 2012)

Usually pork shoulder takes between 1.25 and 1.5 hours per pound.  You can figure that at about half the total cook time you have gotten as much smoke in as you are going to get.  So for a 10 pound shoulder you can cut the smoke off around 6 hours in (total of 12-15 hours) and you are likely fine.

At that point you are just looking to keep a steady 225-250F until you hit your target temperature.  I like about 195F internal for pulling.  Once I hit that I rest it about an hour then start the pulling process.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 22, 2012)

Welcome to DC! How big is it? I'll be curious to hear what you think of it (gads, another gadget to add to my wish list........).


----------

